

Darwin's theory is weak, but it's better than nothing - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-trouble-with-darwin.html

======
macmac
Kenneth Miller on Human Evolution:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi8FfMBYCkk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi8FfMBYCkk)

